# 2nd Annual Tybee Island Fishing Tournament



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

Anyone fishing in this tomorrow?


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

i never even heard of it, is the tourney on the pier or in the surf?


bbright said:


> Anyone fishing in this tomorrow?


----------



## DORIGHT (Dec 1, 2006)

:--| Can't make it...see ya in two weeks:--|


----------



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

*tourney*

www.tybeeislandbaitandtackle.com 

There is a link with all the info for it.


----------



## armyman2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

I am thinking about it. I was going to fish the pier that day? Anybody else want to get together and make a team? We need 4 people total and there is no entry fee


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 15, 2007)

that sucks, i cant make it down there til about 11am, good luck to all:fishing: :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## armyman2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

No one wants to join my team?


----------



## bigdaddy77 (Jun 16, 2005)

last year some of the locals turned the thing into a cake walk. i had 1 flounder and 1 sheepy and all i got was a good dinner. if drunken memory serves me well a yakker won the thing. but lightning can strike anywhere at anytime


----------



## fishytails (Sep 19, 2006)

armyman2007 said:


> I am thinking about it. I was going to fish the pier that day? Anybody else want to get together and make a team? We need 4 people total and there is no entry fee


i'd like to see time and all info. i may like to.


----------



## fishytails (Sep 19, 2006)

fishytails said:


> i'd like to see time and all info. i may like to.


what time i'am in


----------



## armyman2007 (Mar 22, 2007)

Its over  
It was today 5 a.m. till 5 p.m.


----------



## fishytails (Sep 19, 2006)

armyman2007 said:


> Its over
> It was today 5 a.m. till 5 p.m.


dang!OH WELL, hope they left some fish!


----------

